# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  iPhone шпионит за пользователями

## ALEX(XX)

Хакеры, работающие над "разлочиванием" популярного смартфона Apple iPhone, а также группа экспертов по безопасности утверждают, что в процессе последних исследований закрытого устройства выяснилось, что есть вероятность того, что аппарат может отслеживать пользовательскую активность. Вместе с тем, исследователи сразу же делают поправку на то, что даже если выяснится, что iPhone на самом деле шпионит за пользователями, то узнать какую именно информацию устройство "снимает" невозможно, также вряд ли когда-нибудь станет известно, сколько именно информации отслеживается. 
Первые обвинения в адрес гаджета прозвучали на ресурсе Hackint0sh.org. На данном сайте в форуме, где обсуждаются особенности функционирования устройства, появились сообщения о том, что при запросе какой-либо информации (погода, котировки акций и т д) из сети оператора или интернета, устройство негласно отправляет в Apple номер IMEI устройства, а также пакет данных о запросе. 
IMEI (International Mobile Equipment Identity) или международный идентификатор мобильного оборудования — это число (обычно 15 разрядное в десятичном представлении), являющееся уникальным для каждого GSM и UMTS мобильного телефона. IMEI устанавливается на заводе при изготовлении и служит для идентификации устройства в сети. Данный номер хранится в прошивке аппарата и играет роль серийного номера аппарата. Передается IMEI в эфир при авторизации в сети. Используется также для отслеживания аппаратов и для блокирования краденых телефонов на уровне оператора сотовой связи. 
На сегодня исследователи отмечают, что характер и возможные объемы информации остаются под вопросом, так как само по себе устройство является закрытым, программное обеспечение для него не поставляется в исходных кодах, а связь, при помощи которой iPhone работает в сети, шифруется. 
Официально в Apple каких-либо комментариев по данному поводу не дают, так как в США сейчас у многих компаний (в том числе и Apple) недельные осенние каникулы по случаю Дня благодарения. 
Еще до информации на Hackin0sh.org немецкая компания Heise Security сообщила о том, что во время тестов выяснилось, что iPhone во время работы негласно связывается с серверами Apple и передает некоторую информацию, которая, по мнению компании, не связана с IMEI. 
"Несмотря на то, что совершенно точно установлено, что устройство связывается с серверами Apple, передаваемая информация не соответствует пакетам IMEI. Уместнее было бы говорить о некоем идентификаторе запрашиваемой информации, так при запросе сводки погоды с устройства передается один пакет данных, не связанных с самим запросом, а при запросе биржевых котировок - другой", - говорят в компании. 
Руководитель Heise Security Юрген Шмидт говорит, что, скорее всего, уместно говорить об отправке номера UUID (Universally Unique Identifier), который идентифицирует используемое приложение, но вряд ли как-то указывает на пользователя. 
"Это, конечно, только предположение, может быть версия с IMEI и подтвердится", - не исключает Шмидт.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Arkadiy

Я так и знал что то в этом телефоне не так...

Почему от него так все болдеют????
ну не понимаю я!

Ну нет в нём ведь ничего особенного, кроме цены за сам гаджет и его последующую "кормёшку"  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

если я не ощибаюсь любой другой телефон за эти деньги будет обладать гораздо большей функциональностью...

----------


## Shu_b

цены ...
http://stolica.ru/query/smart/apple.iphone.htm

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Для сравнения и привел цену на коммуникаторы на основе Windows Mobile - там цена в 1.5-2 раза выше. Любой более-менее "продвинутый" смартфон стоит тоже недешево.
> 
> Кроме функциональности, однако, существуют такие понятия как надежность, качество изготовления, удобство использования, привлекательность дизайна и т.д. 
> 
> Но даже если говорить и чистой функциональности, то приведите, пожалуйста, примеры телефона/смартфона/коммуникатора за 10000 рублей, который, по вашему мнению, "обладает гораздо большей функциональностью" в сравнении с iPhone.


у меня nokia 6085 и не смартфон... поехали - 
надежность, удобство, дизайн - на высоте

далее по статье о iphone  (италиком моя нокия)-

1. Нет файлового менеджера и ограниченный веб-браузер. У владельца iPhone нет возможности скачать из интернета файлы, мелодии, картинки, рингтоны прямо на свой iPhone. Заплатив за 8 Гб  памяти, пользователь ничего не может с ними сделать - на iPhone вообще нельзя скачать никакие файлы, производители об этом позаботились. Кстати, в телефон нельзя установить свои собственные мелодии звонков.

_простой файловый менеджер, возможность ставить звонки на группу/отдельный контакт. Памяти не 8 гиг, но можно сунуть microSD_

2. iPhone не может делать элементарные действия с фотографиями. Например, когда нужно послать письмо в магазин, чтобы они прислали нужную деталь, ее можно сфотографировать.  Но просто отослать фотку вместе с письмом не получится. Делать это приходится просто-таки изобретательно - сначала надо записать нужный адрес в адресную книжку вручную (потому что в почте нет функции Copy/Paste), потом через главное меню зайти в фотографии, затем написать новое письмо с новой темой и только потом уже отправлять письмо с фотографией по нужному адресу. И прикрепить к письму можно только одну фотографию. Даже если что-то удастся более или менее прилично сфотографировать - ни перекинуть на другое устройство, ни напечатать фотки напрямую невозможно. А еще 2-мегапиксельная камера не имеет возможности снимать видео. 

_можно отснять фото и одним нажатием отправить ммс-кой (кстати фото масштабируется под экран телефона). Если надо можно запихать в ммс несколько слайдов.
Можно занять видео и отправить в ммс.
_
3. У iPhone  «аналоговая» клавиатура и нет привычного многим типа ввода T9. Зато  есть автоматическое окончание слов, и если писать транслитом, то приходится постоянно стирать окончания, что просто бесит, если привык к быстрому вводу. И еще, когда вводишь пароли на сайтах - их видно, а мало ли кто из-за спины в этот момент подсматривает. Этот общий недостаток конструкции с вводом текста заставляет задуматься, стоит ли вообще использовать iPhone в общественных местах. А зачем его покупать, если не использовать, спрашивается?

_есть T9. клава обычная телефонная, но кнопки удобные_

4. Сообщение? Какое еще сообщение?! Ой, оказывается, iPhone получил сообщение. Ну надо же!  Если пропустить сигнал о сообщении, пока слушаешь музыку, понять о том, что оно пришло, можно, только выйдя в главное меню. И нельзя отправить MMS- сообщение. А еще никак нельзя отфильтровать спам. А разгребать с утра в понедельник по дороге на работу 3500 соблазнительных предложений увеличить пенис и остальные части тела - удовольствие небольшое.

_значок сообщения висит на внешнем дисплее и внутри тоже
ммс можно и принять и отправить_

5. Меню навигации ужасно неэргономично. Рассчитывая оказаться в главном меню, можно очутиться вообще где угодно, но не там, где нужно.

_удобное меню_ 

6. Чтобы использовать свои любимые наушники, а не наушники Apple, которые натирают уши,  нужен специальный адаптер.  В iPhone специально углублен разъем для наушников на корпусе, а качество тех, которые продаются в комплекте, весьма посредственное.

_есть специальный переходник под обычные наушники. в комплекте наушник-гарнитура_

7. iPhone нельзя использовать, как модем или чтобы смотреть/передавать файлы через Bluetooth. Bluetooth  работает только через гарнитуру. И это огромная проблема для всех, кто привык ходить в инет через Bluetooth своего старого телефона, особенно в путешествиях.

_можно как модем, можно обменяться файлами с компом/кпк, можно передать несколько файлов за раз._ 

8. У iPhone нет GPS, хотя он должен сообщать свои координаты в случае экстренного вызова и передавать из спасателям. Так почему нельзя использовать это для того, чтобы узнать точно, где сейчас находишься? 

_gps увы нет. но можно выпендрится через мтс.поиск_

9. Два года американский владелец iPhone привязан к AT&T, ну, или вдобавок к стоимости контракта должен заплатить еще 175 баксов откупного. Во всех странах Apple также планирует работать только с одним оператором сотовой связи. Правда, уже появились сообщения, что телефон разлочили, но, во-первых, не все хакеры.  А во-вторых, поговаривают, это специально задумано, чтобы потом прикрыть все слабые места, о которых создатели  iPhone отлично знают.

_можно использовать любую gsm-симку_

10. А еще для него нет игрушек. Совсем. Конечно, когда-нибудь они появятся, но, скорее всего, очень ограниченным набором, да и сенсорная клавиатура резко ограничивает набор игр. И установить на него свои  приложения Java  нельзя, даже с настольной OC приложения не устанавливаются. Так что покупатель ограничен ровно тем набором приложений, который сделал сам производитель.

_игры на выбор java или flash-lite_

11. У  iPhone нет голосового набора номера, что весьма неудобно для водителей.

_а у нокии есть_


Средняя цена моего телефона по Яндекс.Маркет - 4 871 р.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Да iphone в россию не поставляют и я его в руках не держала.
просто у меня каждая вещь выполняет свою функцию - *mp3 плеер* маленький, компактный, играет музыку. *телефон* звонит и отправляет сообщения (очень удобно - видишь в магазине вещь, но не уверен, делаешь фото и отправляешь кому-нибудь с вопросом *как тебе?*) и есть *кпк* для чтения книжек, просмотра видео (tcpmp позволяет проигрывать даже видео 800х600 или даже 1024х768, если лень переконвертить) 

на этом предлагаю тему закрыть ибо вы все равно будете бороться за iphone а я буду не соглашаться с вами

----------


## Shu_b

> Ну, я даже и комментировать не буду - нет смысла... =)


Аналогично, ибо всё равно он не продаётся... по этой цене. Цены на автомобили в штатах, по нашим меркам, так-же смешные... ;-)

----------


## MedvedD

BTW, что они сыплют такое в этот телефон, что здравые люди начинают говорить как гербалайфщики или свидетели иеговы?

----------


## drongo

> BTW, что они сыплют такое в этот телефон, что здравые люди начинают говорить как гербалайфщики или свидетели иеговы?


Излучение, батенька   :Wink: 
например у нас уже статьи в центральных газетах пишут про гербалаф - причиняет ущерб печени  вплоть до 
*Циррозa печени*

    скоро и про iphone будет что-нибудь, как появиться в продаже  :Wink:

----------


## drongo

Не знаю как в России, в Израиле пока только если привозят из-за границы и хакают.Кстати iphone была израильская разработка, продали за бабки  :Wink: 
Вот забавная пикча :

----------


## drongo

=)

----------


## Muffler

> Что касается цены - он стоит $399 (я покупал за эту цену + налог штата), в Европе - 399 евро.


Плюс два года AT&T контракт ... как минимум 60$ в месяц...

----------


## Muffler

Ну это понятно.

Просто я думал что мы говорим не о




> контрабандных и ажиотажных ценах в России

----------

